# Norton Ghost 2003 Issue - Please Help!!!!!!!!



## bogyi (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi there. I am having trouble on Norton Ghost 2003 which can't find the DELL D/Bay DVD RW Drive.

I use the D/DBay Drivers from DELL and I did as follow...
Drivers File: 
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...gen&releaseid=R56407&formatcnt=1&fileid=67289

Edited the Config.sys file:
*device=extcd.sys /d:extcd001*

Edited the Autoexec.bat file:
*mscdex.exe /d:extcd001 /m:15 /l:r*

Here is my Floppy and D/Bay Drive Connections.

I use External Floppy Driver and have D/Bay DVD-RW driver to burn the HDD image to D/Bay Drive. 
The image will be from the HDD of DELL Latitude D420 Laptop.

I can boot up fine with the diskette to DOS and D/Bay drivers installed properly (No Error). I can do "dir" and see the content of CD inside D/Bay drive from DOS Prompt.

But when I go into ghost.exe, Norton Ghost can't see any CD/DVD RW drive. It can only see A: drive, and that's it.

Anyone get the same problem like this? or DELL Latitude D420 or D/Bay is not just compitable with Norton Ghost 2003.

BTW, i have all the latest updates on Norton Ghost 2003.

Please help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thanks in advance.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

How did you create the bootable meda for GHOST? You have to have the optical device drivers on the MS-DOS boot disk for GHOST to be able to find optical drives.


----------



## bogyi (Aug 3, 2007)

I used the Ghost Wizard to create the bootable diskette. And then i edited the config.sys and autoexec.bat file according to Dell to load drivers of D/Bay drive for DOS. The drivers actually loaded at DOS mode, because I can dir the content of the CD. But not in Ghost. 
Booting up to DOS with D/Bay drivers is no problem at all. It works fine.


----------



## bogyi (Aug 3, 2007)

oh by the way, i do have the drivers for my external D/Bay drive from dell for DOS. It's in the boot disk and configure properly in the config.sys and autoexec.bat files. Thanks for your quick response.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It's a mystery why GHOST doesn't find it if you can see the drive from MS-DOS.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

When I used Ghost, I created a simple boot CD and copied the Ghost.exe to it.


----------



## bogyi (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks for all replies. 
I actually did the same way as Double said. 
I need to ghost my OS to DVD Disc. So that the only way i can boot to DOS is by diskette. 
Any ideas ?

thanks All


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Are you sure you can burn to a DVD with Ghost 2003? It came out before DVD burners were commonplace. I'd be really surprised if that works.


----------



## bogyi (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi Double,,
Yes.. NG 2003 can ghost to DVD Disc. I have ghost to DVD Disc on other systems and work fine (those system has internal DVD burner). 
I have read Symantec KB and according to them, CD/DVD writers and usb external drives (HDD or DVD/CD Burners) support starts from NG 2003. 
Thanks


----------

